# Winterizing the 28F RLS



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Winterized this weekend. Pictures and instructions here....

http://www.rv.wasem.com/winter.pdf

Piece of cake. Very easy and inexpensive process.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Please forgive the ignorance, but if you open the low point drains after adding the antifreeze, would it drain the antifreeze you just added out? Did you add any to the fresh water tank to get the lines from the tank to the pump? Did you purge the check valve on the city water inlet?

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, it would, but who cares? Air doesn't freeze. Right?

Ok, maybe in ND the air does freeze. But once the anti-freeze is in all the places it needs to be, then no problem draining it out. As long as it is mixed with whatever remaining water was there, then no problems.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, makes sense to me.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

To answer your other two question... No, I didn't add anything to the fresh water -- I probably should. And, no I didn't do anything to the city water inlet. I'm not sure there is a check valve. I may make another trip and do those things. However, when I had my TT and lived in Fairbanks, I never did anything to the water system except drain the low points and dump some anti-freeze in the drains. This was mostly out of ignorance. But the temp there routinely got down to 50 below, yet I never had any problems with the pump or the lines. I may have been lucky, but the lock held out for 3 winters. That practice is certainly not recommended.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think you may have gotten lucky. As long as the (freezing) expanding water had room to move somewhere...it didn't harm anything. When that expanding water is trapped somewhere, it tends to break the weakest point, as in the line or fitting.


----------



## Conrich (Oct 6, 2004)

Just got my 28FRLS about 2 weeks ago. Sounds very easy. The only thing confusing is your indicating to open the low level drains. My RV has a full covering underneath, and the only drains I could find was the fresh water tank drain. Are there others? If so where!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, there are two more. They are located on the bottom right in front of the right side wheel. 








Mine were an absolute bear to get loose. Took two channel locks. Thought I was going to break them. Now they are just finger tight.


----------

